# La Liga fa ricorso alle autorità del calcio europeo contro il PSG per il caso Mbappè



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2022)

La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


----------



## Devil man (21 Maggio 2022)

Avete assecondato il sistema ? Adesso attaccatevi al tram


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


e quando eravate voi a fare spese folli tra agevolazioni fiscali varie andava bene? accettate che non siete piu voi a dettar legge

capita è la legge del mercato

a me poi il psg sta anche abbastanza sulle balle (al contrario del city) ma non è questa la questione


----------



## Swaitak (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


quando pagate Messi Ronaldo Neymar Bale ecc.ecc. però muti.
Questo ricorso doveva partire dalla Serie A semmai


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2022)

Il punto è sempre lo stesso, se lo fanno gli altri è scandalo se lo facessero Real o Barcellona niente di scandaloso. Io mi trovo in una situazione di mezzo. Di fatto sono soldi di un privato che tirare fuori i soldi che piace a lui. Se questi vogliono una ferrari che costa 1 mln ma ne spendono 2 mln allora che ti devo dire? Lo faceva pure il primo Berlusconi con il Milan negli anni fine 80 e 90. Dall'altra parte sicuramente 270 mln per un giocatore sono una follia. 

Ma la UEFA non punirà il PSG nessuno potrà mai punirli. Questi immettono di continuo soldi nel circuito non stiamo parlando della Juve che mette soldi che non esistono


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.



Un pò invidiosetti del rinnovo ?  
Per la cronaca,questo modus operandi sta sul cù anche a me,ma loro sono proprio gli ultimi a dover aprire bocca.
Gli ultimi.


----------



## Solo (21 Maggio 2022)

Peggio del Codacons...


----------



## kipstar (21 Maggio 2022)

mi spiace ma NON cambierà nulla.....


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.



Ricorso per cosa? Per non avere le folli somme del PSG?


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


La proposta del Real era scandalosa pure quella... Ma li andava bene tutto.
La proposta del PSg mi disgusta. Ma quella del Real pure.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


Per anni hanno strappato fior di campioni ad altre squadre, a volte anche con l'insistenza della loro stampa. Ricordo le rotture di balle ogni santa estate per Kaká, che era diventato un'ossessione per il Real... Adesso devono cedere il passo, le finanze sono disastrate e devono guardare altri vincere probabilmente.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quando pagate Messi Ronaldo Neymar Bale ecc.ecc. però muti.
> Questo ricorso doveva partire dalla Serie A semmai


Bravo Swaitak. Senza dimenticarsi del Barca con i suoi 1350 millioni di debito e quasi 500 millioni di perdite che continua a spendere e spandere . Se c'è un paese che ha approffitato di piu del sistema è stato indiscutibilmente la Spagna.

Io godo come un riccio per la permanenza di Mbappe!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La proposta del Real era scandalosa pure quella... Ma li andava bene tutto.
> La proposta del PSg mi disgusta. Ma quella del Real pure.



Una guerra tra ricchi senza vergogna.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.



Dove c'era questo Tabas quando hanno preso per esempio Kaká?


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dove c'era questo Tabas quando hanno preso per esempio Kaká?


Non hanno preso solo Kakà.
Quella estate hanno preso Kakà Benzema CR7 e X. Alonso (se ricordo bene).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hanno preso solo Kakà.
> Quella estate hanno preso Kakà Benzema CR7 e X. Alonso (se ricordo bene).


Sí mi ricordo. Tra l'altro a gennaio c'era stata una offerta faraonica per Kaká da parte del City rifiutata da Kakà, conclusasi con la vergognosa telefonata di Belluccone da Biscardi e Crudeli in lacrime a ringraziare il presidente che in realtà Kakà lo avrebbe venduto eccome


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


*BREAKING NEWS*
In esclusiva per milanworld il video di Teblas che denuncia il Psg alle autorità del calcio europeo



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per anni hanno strappato fior di campioni ad altre squadre, a volte anche con l'insistenza della loro stampa. Ricordo le rotture di balle ogni santa estate per Kaká, che era diventato un'ossessione per il Real... Adesso devono cedere il passo, le finanze sono disastrate e devono guardare altri vincere probabilmente.


Un po di memoria non guasta, grazie AlePato7! Io mi ricordo bene anche della vendita "gonfiatissima" dei terreni della Ciudad deportiva al comune di Madrid. Grazie a questo imbroglio ha dimezzato l'immenso debito ereditato della gestione catastrofica di Mendoza e Sanz ma sopratutto ha cominciato il suo ciclo galattico con l'acquisto di Figo
Odiosi come pochi... Grande Kylian!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


Un pò come se la serie A facesse ricorso perché la Juventus non fosse riuscita a prendere Cristina... Ma che roba triste è?? 
Che poi Carletto non ne ha bisogno x vincere


----------



## kekkopot (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


Da che pulpito? Stanno solo rosicando dai...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


Al di là delle antipatie x gli spagnoli, è ora che la Uefa intervenga e qualcuno metta la museruola a sti cammellari col turbante, è vergognoso quello che stanno facendo, pagare 12 milioni un brocco, darne 40 a neymar per fare l'ubriacone, 50 a messi e ora sta roba disgustosa di Mbappè.. Basta è ora di finirla, da quando hanno perso la CL col Bayern sono letteralmente impazziti, stanno mandando il calcio in un vicolo cieco.. Altro che allontanare abrhamovic, questi sono il vero cancro da estirpare


----------



## Manchester2003!! (21 Maggio 2022)

Non vorrei che Mbappe' fosse la scusa per iniziare un guerra sportiva gia' messa in preventivo.Se ne vedranno delle belle......poi oltretutto c'e' stata pure la disfatta di Dollarumma-Psg a MAdrid....


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Liga ha deciso di dichiarare guerra al PSG ufficialmente. Il massimo organo del calcio spagnolo farà ricorso presso le autorità del calcio europeo contro il club francese. Il motivo? Il rinnovo folle che il PSG ha deciso di attuare pur di trattenere Mbappè. Tabas parla in un comunicato ufficiale di principi contriari al FFP inoltra parla di scandalo e di centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro a rischio. Annuncia ricorso presso la UEFA, autorità francesi ed Europei.


E la famosissima “ fiscalità spagnola “?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Maggio 2022)

Non so chi è più schifoso tra Real, Barca e ovini.

Non sono arrabbiati perché il PSG da triliardi a Mbappè, ma perché c'è qualcuno più potente di loro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Maggio 2022)

Questo sistema calcio mi fa sempre più schifo sinceramente. Mi fa schifo il Real ipocrita, mi fa schifo Mbappè, mi fa schifo Dollaruma, e mi fa schifo pure il PSG più di tutti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E la famosissima “ fiscalità spagnola “?


Amen Superlollo! 
Senza parlare di cosa è successo all'Uefa con l'arbitraggio pro spagna durante anni e anni. Remember il gol validissimo negato a Sheva contro il Barca nel 2006, il rigore concesso a gioco fermo per un fallo su Busquets in un Milan Barcelona (2013). 
Senza dimenticare le diverse e numerose ladrate del Real..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Maggio 2022)

Viva il calcio del popolo. Vediamo quel buffone di Cefferin ora che fa


----------



## sampapot (22 Maggio 2022)

sono cifre folli! dovrebbero mettere un tetto salariale, almeno così noi (che siamo considerati poverelli al confronto) avremo più possibilità di acquistare qualche valido giocatore...ma in FPF è stato abrogato? come fanno ad avere il bilancio in pareggio? hanno così tanti ricavi? mah...sta di fatto che solo noi (tra le cosiddette big o big decadute) siamo stati estromessi da una competizione a causa del FPF....mah


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Le autorità del calcio sarebbero quel colluso di Ceferin ed infantino pane e vino?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so chi è più schifoso tra Real, Barca e ovini.
> 
> Non sono arrabbiati perché il PSG da triliardi a Mbappè, ma perché c'è qualcuno più potente di loro.


Tra l'altro ricordo i mercati faraonici del Real... Uno in particolare in cui acquistò in una sola sessione Cristiano Ronaldo, Kakà e Benzema. Hanno poco da lamentarsi, è la legge del mercato. Gli rode perché il giocattolo più costoso non possono più permetterselo... Hanno Vinicius, Benzema, Rodrygo... Stessero contenti sti viziati che qua ci becchiamo Girutto e Ibra strafinito.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il punto è sempre lo stesso, se lo fanno gli altri è scandalo se lo facessero Real o Barcellona niente di scandaloso. Io mi trovo in una situazione di mezzo. Di fatto sono soldi di un privato che tirare fuori i soldi che piace a lui. Se questi vogliono una ferrari che costa 1 mln ma ne spendono 2 mln allora che ti devo dire? Lo faceva pure il primo Berlusconi con il Milan negli anni fine 80 e 90. Dall'altra parte sicuramente 270 mln per un giocatore sono una follia.
> 
> Ma la UEFA non punirà il PSG nessuno potrà mai punirli. Questi immettono di continuo soldi nel circuito non stiamo parlando della Juve che mette soldi che non esistono


Già.
Però di fronte a quello che dici, punire altri club come è stato fatto con il Milan non ha senso.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E la famosissima “ fiscalità spagnola “?


Guarda che l'Italia sta facendo la stessa cosa con il decreto crescita.
Questa fiscalità spagnola la criticavo moltissimo.
Ma ora che facciamo uguale, cosa vuoi dire ai spagnoli?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2022)

Quante chiacchiere…

al prossimo confronto mettano in campo il Goiocoexhea di turno, una bella entrata assassina sulle gambe di Mbappé e muto Quel bullo di Al Kehlhafi.

comunque lo sceicco non ha imparato nulla, avendo tutti quei soldi da spendere faceva prima a comprarsi tutti gli arbitri come faceva Moggi. Tanto finché continua a foraggiare a Ceferin nessuno lo toccherá.


----------

